# Conversor 4-20mA a 0-5VDC



## hhpp (Abr 18, 2006)

Alguien puede decirme como construyo un conversor 4-20mA a 0-5VDC.

El popular lazo de 4 a 20mA.

Me explico: si tengo 4mA de ingreso entonces debo convertir esto a 0VDC, si se tiene 20mA entonces 5vdc, si tienes 12mA entonces 2.5vdc y asi sucesivamente. Gracias.


----------



## skull (Ago 22, 2006)

Este circuito te puede ayudar:

con respecto a la alimentación del AOP; la alimentación positiva tiene que ser 5v+1,4v=6,4v mínimo, y la alimentación negativa a tierra.


----------



## jadaros (Feb 11, 2008)

En esta pagina vendes esta interfaz:

http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?cPath=50&products_id=285

Alguien me podria facilitar el circuito esquematico o tenga algun circuito similar,ç


----------



## aguevara (Feb 11, 2008)

Puedes hacer un conversor  como el que requieres con el RCV420, aqui te anexo la hoja de datos, si no lo puedes conseguir y vives en mexico yo te lo puedo cotizar y enviar si asi lo deseas.


----------



## jadaros (Feb 14, 2008)

Gracias aguevara, me salvaste la vida, voy a buscarlo aca en Chile, saludossssssss


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 14, 2008)

Te sirve un conversor de 1 a 5V ?


----------



## Oscar Zamora (Feb 27, 2008)

BUenas, hombre agradezco la información que facilitas, y de acuerdo a ello tengo una pregunta en el momento estoy diseñando un cto capaz de leer datos y enviar a un lazo de corriente de 20 a 45 mA por lo que necesito que me discrimine datos intermedios luego adaptarle un max232 y de alli poder manejarlo con voltajes de 0 a 5vcon e.l fin de leer un protocolo, si quiero enviarle los datos seriales a 9600 baudios no perderia iinformación, aradezco tu atensión


----------



## Damalux (Mar 6, 2008)

Acá te pongo un diseño sencillo con amplificador operacionales, lo he usado para hacer control digital con una Tarjeta de Adquisición y funciona perfectamente. Tiene una velocidad de respuesta extremadamente rápida y te aseguro que te sacará de muchos problemas dado la facilidad y la versatilidad. 


NOTAS: 

1. Las tierras son comunes. Se unen tanto las de la fuente, con las del transmisor y la salida 

2. Si la salida te da de 0 a 10V simplemente cuadra la ganancia del amplificador final haciendo la relación con las resistencias 

3. Usé el LM1458 debido a que trabaja perfectamente con +/- 12V y vienen 2 OPAMP en 1 solo encapsulado 

4. Cualquier duda posteas y te respondo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/fuente-generador-corriente-4-20-ma-pruebas-12902/


----------



## Enigma (May 8, 2008)

Hola foristas, tngo una temática...

Estoy diseñando un transmisor pasivo (aquel que utiliza su salida para alimentar su circuiteria), su salida es de corriente de 4 - 20 mA, la cuestión es que necesito tomar esa corriente de salida como dije anteriormente para alimentar la circuiteria, )lcd´s, displays, entre otros)... Pero aún no se omo tomar ese lazo de corriente y convertirlo a un voltaje, preferiblemente de 0 - 5V, para alimentar los dispositivos que anteriormente mencione! sin cargar o afectar la salida del transmisor...

He estado pensando en usar un limitador de corriente con operacionales... pero aún no estoy segura! Alguién tiene una idea mejor, o sabe donde puedo encontrar información...?...

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## MaMu (May 9, 2008)

Seré curioso, podés subir el diseño de tu circuito?


----------



## pepechip (May 9, 2008)

Hola
No estoy seguro de lo que pretendes hacer, pero puedes utilizar un LM317 para limitar la corriente a 20mA, y otro conectado en serie para conseguir los 5V.


----------



## osborn (Sep 1, 2008)

Pues no te recomiendo que alimentes ningún circuito con esa corriente, mas bien se refiere a una norma de instrumentación. Pero si quieres experimentar puedes usar un amplificador operacional, hay varios diseños y de ahi reforzarlo con un transistor en emisor comun.


----------



## troyano42 (Sep 26, 2008)

que tal te mando el otro circuito que convierte  de 4-20 mA a 0-5 volts solo hay que modificar el valor de retro alimentacion para ajustar el valor de salida de 0a 10 volts ya que el circuito propuesto tiene una salida de 0 a 5 volts  espero que te sirva saludos


----------



## kosovo37 (Feb 28, 2009)

Propongo el armado de un circuito como un integrado que vi en Ebay, mediante optoacoplamiento, es decir, dependiendo del valor de esa corriente, un led va a variar de intencidad, al igual que un fototransistor varie ante la luz del led y varie un voltage


----------



## gaparedese (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola foristas....(S.O.S)
Yo también estoy diseñando un conversor de tensión a corriente con los mismos parámetros 0v y 5v a 4mA y 20mA pero no he logrado aun llegar al diseño... 

Necesito ayuda con esto y les agradezco si me pueden enviar el diseño o algún lugar en donde pueda encontrar información detallada sobre esto... Gracias...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 28, 2010)

Les dejo un esquema simple para obtener de 0 a 5 volts con 4 a 10 mA de entrada.
R2 seria conveniente reemplazarla por un preset para ajustar exactamente la salida a 5 volts.
La tensión de referencia de -880 mV V1 se puede obtener de los -5 volts.
Espero que les sirva al menos como referencia.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

No se cual seran tus necesidades si prácticas o querer hacer un circuito uno mismo.
Si lo que buscas es prácticidad y seguridad fijae en esta pagina Tienen acondicionadoes de señal de la firma Red Lion Control(una de las mejores) muy recomendables por robustes y fiablildad de uso industrial, 
http://www.silge.com.ar/productos_beta.php?letra=i&marca_id=38

Fui jefe de mantenimiento en una industria gráfica, y según las necesidades y o practicidad, o hacia los circuitos o comprabamos los dispositivos ya echos que vienen en caja para riel DIN con sus borneras
En esta marca hay una amplia varidead de equipamiento muy interesante incluso entrar a la pagina del fabricante y pedirle catalogos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 7, 2010)

Subo el circuito más simple de todos para convertir de 0 a 5 volts. Si se usa un operacional de precisión no es necesario nada más. Lo más crítico es R1.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 7, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Subo el circuito más simple de todos para convertir de 0 a 5 volts. Si se usa un operacional de precisión no es necesario nada más. Lo más crítico es R1.


Seguro que con 4mA tienes 0V a la salida y con 20mA tienes 5V?? 
Es por no perder el tiempo probandolo ya que no entiendo "operacional de precisión" 
Se trata de una conversión que no implica velocidad y me ha dejado petrificado.
Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Acá hay una explicación un poquito más detallada: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/problema-teorico-diseno-4-20-a-46163/#post392414
Lo de precisión no implica velocidad, está referido a que son operacionales que prácticamente no necesitan componentes externos para compensar offset y ese tipo de cosas. Si usás un operacional común, es probable que tengas que agregar un corrector de offset.


----------



## mecatrudi (Ene 5, 2011)

si quieren convertir voltajes de 0 a 5V o de 0 a 10V a corriente de 4 a 20 mA, en mercado se encuentra el siguiente integrado listo para hacer esa conversion y es el XTR100
Tambien les adjunto una grafica que encontre para diseñar un circuito convertidor de corriente a voltaje


----------



## guruok (Ago 3, 2011)

Suponed que tengo una DAQ con su software (p.ej. Labview). Tengo la salida 4-20mA en un aparato de medida y la entrada al módulo de Entradas Analógicas es entre 0-5V.

He oido hablar de Resistencias de precisión (en este caso 250ohm), que tienen una desviación de su valor muy pequeña. ¿Podría poner una resistencia de éstas en paralelo en la salida 4-20mA?

En este caso no me importaría tener 1-5V en la salida, porque luego podría manipular la ganancia por software.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 20, 2011)

Acá te dejo una posible solución:

La tensión de referencia te sirve para fijar los 4mA cuando la tensión de control vale 0v. Con 5v en tensión de control llegas a 20mA.

Con resistencias más exactas, podés llegar al rango que buscas, pero tene muy en cuenta que el cálculo es teórico, es decir tomando a Vbe=0,7v fijos.


----------



## andresjavierl (Abr 22, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Te sirve un conversor de 1 a 5V ?


Buenas soy un aficionado y estoy aprendiendo a programar en PBP y no se como escalar en el pic la entrada analogica que tengo conectada a un sensor de presion de dos hilos de 0 a 160 bar y acondicionada con una resistencia de 250 ohms para obtener 1 y 5 volt respectivamente.
Probe el siguiente programa (algo elaborado, jaja)con un potenciometro conectado y aparentemente funciona bien, pero ya conectado al  sensor arranca desde 32 bar debido a que a presion ambiente lee 1 volt, como se puede escalar por software o hardware para que sea correcta la medicion?
Gracias.


----------



## andresjavierl (Abr 26, 2012)

andresjavierl dijo:


> Buenas soy un aficionado y estoy aprendiendo a programar en PBP y no se como escalar en el pic la entrada analogica que tengo conectada a un sensor de presion de dos hilos de 0 a 160 bar y acondicionada con una resistencia de 250 ohms para obtener 1 y 5 volt respectivamente.
> Probe el siguiente programa (algo elaborado, jaja)con un potenciometro conectado y aparentemente funciona bien, pero ya conectado al  sensor arranca desde 32 bar debido a que a presion ambiente lee 1 volt, como se puede escalar por software o hardware para que sea correcta la medicion?
> Gracias.


Solucionado con un poco de investigacion en ganancia y offset..............


----------



## juanchi23 (Oct 24, 2013)

hola. no se si me podrian ayudar.. cual seria la distancia maxima a la que se puede transmitir una señal de 4-20 ma. de un transductor de presion?... necesito transmitir esta señal hasta una distancia maxima de aprox 120 metros.. si saben somo podria hacerlo se los agradeceria, se me hace que debo usar amplificador.. pero no se de que tipo o como pedirlos para comprar..
gracias...


----------



## dayra alexandra (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola estoy implemetando algo parecido a lo anterior, ingresa de 4 a 20mA y deseo obtener de 0 a 10V.
El problema es que a la salida solo obtengo -12 v o algo cercano.
A la salida del primer operacional lo obtenido es correcto solo que me da voltajes negativos , lo cual esta bien porque tiene la salida invertida pero no puedo cambiar estos valores a positivo, no encuentro el problema. Por favor ayudenme.

Éste es el circuito que estoy realizando.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 19, 2014)

.

.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 25, 2014)

Hola 

Este otro te puede servir.



Saludos


----------



## luisPacheco003 (Jul 3, 2016)

donde puedo conseguir el circuito RCV420 en México? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2016)

Listado de proveedores


----------



## aguevara (Jul 4, 2016)

luisPacheco003 dijo:


> donde puedo conseguir el circuito RCV420 en México? gracias


Buscalo en www.mouser.mx


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 5, 2016)

El siguiente circuito lee a través de su entrada una corriente entre *4 - 20 mA*, la cual se acopla opticamente y entrega dos salidas proporcionales a la corriente que varían entre *0 - 5VDC* y *0 - 10VDC*. Adicionalmente tiene una salida de fallo que indica cuando hay ruptura del cable de trasmisión *0mA* o cuando la corriente recibida es menor a 4mA.

*Diagrama esquemático:*






Para su calibración los dos potenciometros deben colocarse en un punto medio. Se debe aplicar una corriente de *4mA* en la entrada (*I1*) eh ir ajustando el POT1 hasta obtener en cualquiera de las salidas una tensión de 0V. Luego se debe aplicar una corriente de *20mA *en la entrada eh ir ajustando el POT2 hasta obtener *5VDC* (_salida 1_) y *10VDC* (_salida 2_). El POT2 también se puede ajustar para obtener salidas de _0 - 50mV_ y _0 - 1V_.

*Fuente de alimentación:*




*Capacitores a 25V o mas, Proteus V8.*

*P.D.* La corriente de entrada (*I1*) *NO* debe compartir la misma tierra que el circuito receptor, por eso el opto transistor. *Error mio al ponerlo*.


----------



## Jhony9625 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola Ruben90, tengo dudas respecto al circuito ya que dices que es un receptor por lo que yo entiendo la entrada de mA vendría a ser el sensor que se va a probar?.

Yo requiero de un generador de 4-20mA he probado varios pero cuando conecto el sensor para probar si el sensor está bueno o malo, la corriente se va al piso y el generador pues prácticamente es inútil, estoy buscando algún circuito que me sea de utilidad y de verdad funcione cómo debe ser.

Encontré un PDF que proporcionaron en este mismo foro en otro tema el cual adjunto y veo que es el mismo que tu colocaste pero en ese añaden un transmisor pero no entiendo muy por qué hay dos circuitos.

Si me podrías ayudar te lo agradecería, no quiero seguir realizando circuitos que no me van a cumplir su función cómo debe ser.

Saludos.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Si, yo te proporcione el circuito del transmisor en el tema que abriste (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/generador-4-20ma-145387/) y luego te comenté sobre este que es complementario. Si armas el transmisor y lo unes a este deberas tener Entrada = Salida, asi sabras que funcionan correctamente. Para medir la salida debes utilizar un buen amperimetro.

Sobre tu problema con los sensores, la señal debe ser tomada por un amplificador de ganancia unitaria los cuales tienen alta impedancia de entrada y no afectaran la señal. Dicho amplificador debe ser alimentado con una fuente simétrica de +/- 15V.


----------



## Jhony9625 (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh vale, pero aún no entiendo lo del receptor eso sirve para verificar un error en dónde? Y lo de la alimentación crees que sea posible modificarlo para usarlo con batería, nunca he abierto esos generadores que son a batería y no a la red convencional para ver qué tipo de baterías usan.


----------



## demusics (Jul 25, 2018)

Hola, para convertir de 4 a 20 mA a 0 a 5 V, se suele usar una resistencia de 250 ohm en paralelo de gran exactitud. No es bueno que 4 mA correspondan a 0 V, ya que si por cualquier motivo la corriente baja de 4 mA, podemos detectar el error (de 0 a 4 mA serian de 0 a 0,5 V).

Yo uso en mis diseños con Microchip de 4 a 20 mA a 0 a 4 V, ya que los PIC tienen una fuente interna de precision de 4,096 V, y el DAC se puede configurar de 0 a 4,096V. De esta manera uso una resistencia normalizada de precision de 200 ohm. Así tengo todo el rango del DAC. Si se desea para mejor precision y evitar la deriba, se puede usar un buffer con un operacional de gran impedancia de entrada. De esta manera, puedo detectar si hay un fallo, que de otra forma no podria detectar, cuando la corriente baja de 4 mA. Esto en la industria es FUNDAMENTAL...

Mis proyectos son de grado industrial, y siempre han funcionado con robusted. Si uso otros micros (Freescale, Atmel (Ahora Microchip), etc...) uso una fuente de precisión de 5 o 4 V y se lo meto a la referencia del DAC del micro, y uso la resistencia en paralelo de 250 o de 200 segun sea el caso.

Espero que les sirva, saludos,


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2018)

Algunos dispositivos no soportan una resistencia tan baja, hay que ver la  hoja de datos del dispositivo para la mínima carga recomendada por el fabricante.
A nivel industrial salvo que sea algo muy particular, utilizo lo que la propia industria me provee.
Para nosotros distraer tiempo y esfuerzo en hacer un conversor de este tipo no tiene sentido, es una pérdida de tiempo dinero y recursor que empleamos en otras áreas donde es mucho más rentable.
Hay casos en que la interfáz la hemos echo directamente en un microprosesador, que lee la salida y la convierte a 0-5V o 0-10 o cualquier otro valor que nos sea necesario.
A nivel de aprendizaje es muy bueno saber como hacerlo, ya que hay algunas situaciones muy particulares en la que lo hemos echo nosotros.
Para que se entienda, cuando aquí no se conseguían los actuadores lineales a correa dentada, los hacíamos, hoy eso no tiene sentido salvo situaciones en la que el mercado no nos puede proveer lo que exactamente necesitamos pero esos casos son muy pero muy raros


----------

